
Google Codejam World Finals 2017 Scoreboard - milesstevenson
https://code.google.com/codejam/contest/6314486/scoreboard
======
milesstevenson
Another win by Gennady Korotkevich! Congratulations! I've always wondered how
this level of skill must translate into being a software engineer or ML
engineer. There's no doubt all of these contestants have a great level of
mathematical maturity. Anyone ever worked with an engineer that does these?
I'd be interested in your perspective.

